# Western Wideout For Sale



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

I have a Western Wideout for sale. 3 years old but only used for 2 seasons. The plow has the deflector on it. It comes with fleet flex wire harness, controller, receivers and mount for a Ram truck. Asking $4,500.00 for all of it. Will get pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm interested. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Dude where did you go?


----------

